# did you win a bet on the grand national ?



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

come on then weres all the winners ??
did u have a little flutter i did mine made it 3 fences lol
the mrs got 2nd place how did u do ?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I didn't have a bet although I am just about to buy a racehorse. Long story. Watch this space!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I didn't have a bet although I am just about to buy a racehorse. Long story. Watch this space!


hope its names not shergar


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I didnt even know it was on!! I used to have a little flutter when I was in England - never won owt tho!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I didnt even know it was on!! I used to have a little flutter when I was in England - never won owt tho!!!
> 
> Jo xx


yeah it was on on saterday
two false starts etc
THE WINNER WAS A 100-1 SHOT


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> yeah it was on on saterday
> two false starts etc
> THE WINNER WAS A 100-1 SHOT


Talking about past the post another 2 & you'll be a5 star, griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Talking about past the post another 2 & you'll be a5 star, griz


CAN I HAVE A CAKE WITH CANDLES PLEASE GRIZZ 

DID U HAVE A GO ON THE NATIONAL ?CHAP UP MY LOCAL BOOZER HAD 75 QUID ON NICE STILL WOULD NOT BUY A ROUND THOUGH TIGHT FISTED


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> CAN I HAVE A CAKE WITH CANDLES PLEASE GRIZZ
> 
> DID U HAVE A GO ON THE NATIONAL ?CHAP UP MY LOCAL BOOZER HAD 75 QUID ON NICE STILL WOULD NOT BUY A ROUND THOUGH TIGHT FISTED


Hi jckhawner
I love animals too much to hurt one. the story goes; Help qick how do you stop a runaway horse? The answer get griz to back it, it will immediately fall & break it's neck! & no. No candles: regards griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Hi jckhawner
> I love animals too much to hurt one. the story goes; Help qick how do you stop a runaway horse? The answer get griz to back it, it will immediately fall & break it's neck! & no. No candles: regards griz


YIPPEE 200 POSTS EQUALS 5 STARS IM THERE 

WHATS THE NEXT GOAL NOW 1000 POSTS


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> YIPPEE 200 POSTS EQUALS 5 STARS IM THERE
> 
> WHATS THE NEXT GOAL NOW 1000 POSTS




Now that's worth a flutter - 1000 posts by next weekend - if you can stay out t'pub!!

I'll even buy a fancy hat!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Now that's worth a flutter - 1000 posts by next weekend - if you can stay out t'pub!!
> 
> I'll even buy a fancy hat!
> 
> Tallulah.x



lol  have i made myself sound like a bit of a drinker ?
dont no why you think that i only go about 5 nights a week lol
blame it on the mrs she manages the bar and its the only chance i get to see her
thats my excuse anyway 
how are you not been able to get on the pc much at the minute. got another chance of a business idea maybe ? in spain the guy is in talks with me now about a poss deal with my business in the uk for his + some cash my way nice ! as normal all excited thats if the deal comes off keep getting let downs at the minute.
really want to be out there for the summer if poss am i burning my bridges again ? maybe time will tell
regards shaun


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> lol  have i made myself sound like a bit of a drinker ?
> dont no why you think that i only go about 5 nights a week lol
> blame it on the mrs she manages the bar and its the only chance i get to see her
> thats my excuse anyway
> ...


Evening Shaun I'm alright, thanks for asking! Hope it's not another gay bar!!! Re. the business, did you manage to do a bit of networking on your last trip out here, or is this one via eBay as well?! Well, I assume you won't be burning your bridges - you're not going to be chucking it all in in the UK just yet are you?

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Evening Shaun I'm alright, thanks for asking! Hope it's not another gay bar!!! Re. the business, did you manage to do a bit of networking on your last trip out here, or is this one via eBay as well?! Well, I assume you won't be burning your bridges - you're not going to be chucking it all in in the UK just yet are you?
> 
> Tallulah.x


we have 2 offers on the plate to be honest one i cannot talk about on the internet just yet. the other is the chance to run a hotel in the alicante province. very good takings involved its a steak house as well with great support from the local etc. 
to be honest i cannot wait to get out of england with my illness not sure if u no about that ? jojo does cant remember if we spoke about it ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> we have 2 offers on the plate to be honest one i cannot talk about on the internet just yet. the other is the chance to run a hotel in the alicante province. very good takings involved its a steak house as well with great support from the local etc.
> to be honest i cannot wait to get out of england with my illness not sure if u no about that ? jojo does cant remember if we spoke about it ?



Yeah, know about your condition - hope you're OK at the moment. Re. business - sounds intriguing, and I'm sure you will get the lowdown from Steve on them - he's the one in the know. However sounds like a lot of hard (and labour intensive) work for you - even the warm weather won't help your back with that lot.....unless you're planning on employing staff, then I'm sure there'll be some would-be expats pm-ing you with their cv's! 


Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Yeah, know about your condition - hope you're OK at the moment. Re. business - sounds intriguing, and I'm sure you will get the lowdown from Steve on them - he's the one in the know. However sounds like a lot of hard (and labour intensive) work for you - even the warm weather won't help your back with that lot.....unless you're planning on employing staff, then I'm sure there'll be some would-be expats pm-ing you with their cv's!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


sound daft to others but work is what keeps me fit. if i pack in and rest as i had to for a few months not long ago (due to an oparation i had to have) i get real bad and it takes me ages to get motovated again. infact my docter has told me to work whilest i feel up to it and he says i should be ok for the next 10-15 yrs so im not fit for the knackers yard just yet 
as for the business i pm.d steve on it but he hasent got back to me yet.
i have had a sneek preview when i was in spain last looks good but they all do until u dig further etc.
we would be prepaired to turn are hands to most things so we can move to spain to be honest. im not scared of hardwork and neither is the mrs so gis a job 

your going to shoot me down in flames now and i will read your reply when i get back about 11.45pm but its bingo time at yep u guessed it the pub see ya lataz
regards shaun


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> sound daft to others but work is what keeps me fit. if i pack in and rest as i had to for a few months not long ago (due to an oparation i had to have) i get real bad and it takes me ages to get motovated again. infact my docter has told me to work whilest i feel up to it and he says i should be ok for the next 10-15 yrs so im not fit for the knackers yard just yet
> as for the business i pm.d steve on it but he hasent got back to me yet.
> i have had a sneek preview when i was in spain last looks good but they all do until u dig further etc.
> we would be prepaired to turn are hands to most things so we can move to spain to be honest. im not scared of hardwork and neither is the mrs so gis a job
> ...


Don't forget your dobber! Lets hope you have better luck at the bingo than you did on the Grand National.

Shoot you down in flames? Nah - wouldn't do a thing like that Shaun!!! I'm a nice girl. 

Know what you mean about keep going - I've been busy cementing and laying stone this week with OH - doing my dodgy back the world of good! Cor, I dunno, since being in Spain I'm a Jill of all trades now!

Laters,

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Yeah, know about your condition - hope you're OK at the moment. Re. business - sounds intriguing, and I'm sure you will get the lowdown from Steve on them - he's the one in the know. However sounds like a lot of hard (and labour intensive) work for you - even the warm weather won't help your back with that lot.....unless you're planning on employing staff, then I'm sure there'll be some would-be expats pm-ing you with their cv's!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


Thanks for prompting me . I asked a friend to go round there last week - not got a report yet. I'll chase now.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Don't forget your dobber! Lets hope you have better luck at the bingo than you did on the Grand National.
> 
> Shoot you down in flames? Nah - wouldn't do a thing like that Shaun!!! I'm a nice girl.
> 
> ...


well i won ****** all as per norm
cementing a women never been heard of has it ?
my dobbers always ready lol
jill of all trades im a jack of none !
wish my mrs was like yourself she,s good with a trowel and max factor
oh dear i feel a telling off coming on lol


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Thanks for prompting me . I asked a friend to go round there last week - not got a report yet. I'll chase now.


its not a deff by any means but a poss steve when i do get over to spain o owe u a big coffee or two and maybe some tips on how not to win the grand national lol good luck with the race horse mind u if u can afford one you dont need luck !

very greatfull for all help u have gave us and will return the favour when i can 
regards shaun n tina


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Thanks for prompting me . I asked a friend to go round there last week - not got a report yet. I'll chase now.


my god you get everywhere....you're like a little secret agent man!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> well i won ****** all as per norm
> cementing a women never been heard of has it ?
> my dobbers always ready lol
> jill of all trades im a jack of none !
> ...


And if I was your missus, I'd be cementing you right now you cheeky little ******!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> my god you get everywhere....you're like a little secret agent man!!!


lol we had a bit of sun today in good old blighty been actualy quite nice for once how about were you are ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> when i do get over to spain o owe u a big coffee or two


The things that man does to get a free coffee!!! 

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> And if I was your missus, I'd be cementing you right now you cheeky little ******!


3 kilo of ketton best cement looks a treat


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> lol we had a bit of sun today in good old blighty been actualy quite nice for once how about were you are ?


overcast, bit of rain, bit chilly. Whinge whinge whinge


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> overcast, bit of rain, bit chilly. Whinge whinge whinge



Foggy first thing this morning but by luch time it had brightened up and my visitors are burnt to a crisp 

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Foggy first thing this morning but by luch time it had brightened up and my visitors are burnt to a crisp
> 
> Jo


Serves 'em right, lounging around while you're working your ass off!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Foggy first thing this morning but by luch time it had brightened up and my visitors are burnt to a crisp
> 
> Jo


reading a thread not so long ago by someone tell them to get in the rented car and f%%% of lol


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> overcast, bit of rain, bit chilly. Whinge whinge whinge


women they even moan when having the pleasure of giving birth you can,t win with um i tell u you just can,t win


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> reading a thread not so long ago by someone tell them to get in the rented car and f%%% of lol


Sadly, they´re too young to drive, but they do like to be taken out, driven around, shown all the tourist attractions and fed at regular intervals.... very regular intervals!!! They leave on Friday 

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> women they even moan when having the pleasure of giving birth you can,t win with um i tell u you just can,t win



What's the quickest way to a man's heart, Shaun?



Through his chest with a knife!





Mwah haha haha


Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sadly, they´re too young to drive, but they do like to be taken out, driven around, shown all the tourist attractions and fed at regular intervals.... very regular intervals!!! They leave on Friday
> 
> Jo


And thank f'k for that say's Jojo. Put your feet up love!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> And thank f'k for that say's Jojo. Put your feet up love!


Yes, I think I will, we have another action packed day planned for tomorrow, Torremolinos beach!! They want to go on a pedalo and to visit the gay nudist beach at Los Alomos!! And they´re instisting I go with them, "cos it´ll be fun" FFS

Night all

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> And thank f'k for that say's Jojo. Put your feet up love!


yes put your feet up love
must have had a hard day bless sun pool bars lol
im only jel jel


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, I think I will, we have another action packed day planned for tomorrow, Torremolinos beach!! They want to go on a pedalo and to visit the gay nudist beach at Los Alomos!! And they´re instisting I go with them, "cos it´ll be fun" FFS
> 
> Night all
> 
> Jo


gay beach 
bilnd mans sunglass,s for me im afraid


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> And thank f'k for that say's Jojo. Put your feet up love!


pack swearing u been hanging round with me for to long u have


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, I think I will, we have another action packed day planned for tomorrow, Torremolinos beach!! They want to go on a pedalo and to visit the gay nudist beach at Los Alomos!! And they´re instisting I go with them, "cos it´ll be fun" FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A gay nudist beach? Well, at least the guys will be considerably better groomed and toned than elsewhere.....which reminds me Shaun/Steve - better make your appointments for your back/sack/crack! Summer's almost here!



Tallulah.x


ps - nighty night Jojo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> A gay nudist beach? which reminds me Shaun/Steve - better make your appointments for your back/sack/crack! Summer's almost here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kill me Tallulah PMSL 

I´m going

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> pack swearing u been hanging round with me for to long u have



Time to wash my mouth out with soap and return to the demure little thing I was before you returned from the pub! LOL!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> A gay nudist beach? Well, at least the guys will be considerably better groomed and toned than elsewhere.....which reminds me Shaun/Steve - better make your appointments for your back/sack/crack! Summer's almost here!


My_Name_is_Taliban

Oh very drole, after reading that a dozen times I have worked out what that means!! As Jojo says, my Spanish is probably better than my English! 

There are many things in my life I have done that I am not proud of - another man is NOT one of them!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Time to wash my mouth out with soap and return to the demure little thing I was before you returned from the pub! LOL!!!


dont blame me and steve why butter would not melt in are mouths till we met you !


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> You kill me Tallulah PMSL
> 
> I´m going
> 
> Jo xx


deff very witty and with it i must agree night jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> women they even moan when having the pleasure of giving birth you can,t win with um i tell u you just can,t win


I know - I had a woman in bed the other night MOANING in ecstacy. MOANING I tell you - I thought the neighbours across the valley would hear. 

"Steve, you did not paint behind the pelmet, Steve the cornice needs replacing, Steve the paintwork on the ceiling is patchy, Steve the curtains are faded" 

Still, at least she did not notice I had fallen asleep! 

As you say, they are not happy unless they are moaning.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> My_Name_is_Taliban
> 
> Oh very drole, after reading that a dozen times I have worked out what that means!! As Jojo says, my Spanish is probably better than my English!
> 
> There are many things in my life I have done that I am not proud of - another man is NOT one of them!



And I had you down as an international jet setting metrosexual, proud of his appearance. Don't tell me you're really a greasy brit in a string vest, begging for coffees and humming Abba to yourself now. Oh what a disappointment that would be

Tallulah.x 

ps and stop calling me Taliban!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I know - I had a woman in bed the other night MOANING in ecstacy. MOANING I tell you - I thought the neighbours across the valley would hear.
> 
> "Steve, you did not paint behind the pelmet, Steve the cornice needs replacing, Steve the paintwork on the ceiling is patchy, Steve the curtains are faded"
> 
> ...


steve im going to have to leave you to fight for us i have to be up at 5am dont ask why ebay related lol (what again he says) night steve night the other side pmsl


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> And I had you down as an international jet setting metrosexual, proud of his appearance. Don't tell me you're really a greasy brit in a string vest, begging for coffees and humming Abba to yourself now. Oh what a disappointment that would be
> 
> Tallulah.x
> 
> ps and stop calling me Taliban!


you need to run a gay club you do night got to be up at 5am


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I know - I had a woman in bed the other night MOANING in ecstacy. MOANING I tell you - I thought the neighbours across the valley would hear.
> 
> "Steve, you did not paint behind the pelmet, Steve the cornice needs replacing, Steve the paintwork on the ceiling is patchy, Steve the curtains are faded"
> 
> ...




And then she said to herself "Now if only they made vibrators that mowed the lawn, men would be completely redundant". Miaow!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> you need to run a gay club you do night got to be up at 5am



Who me or Steve?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> And then she said to herself "Now if only they made vibrators that mowed the lawn, men would be completely redundant". Miaow!


catty ***** ! night


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Who me or Steve?


you steves on my side tonight  night got to go sleep 5am  leave me alone !


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> you steves on my side tonight  night got to go sleep 5am  leave me alone !



Consider yourself left alone. I'm not sulking.

Don't forget to put the cap on your dobber before lights out though. Don't want it all dry and useless.


Night night Shaun!!!


Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Consider yourself left alone. I'm not sulking.
> 
> Don't forget to put the cap on your dobber before lights out though. Don't want it all dry and useless.
> 
> ...


oh my god your worse than the mother in law still got a few year left in my dobber love night 

ii will leave u in the hands of steves dobber


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> oh my god your worse than the mother in law still got a few year left in my dobber love night
> 
> ii will leave u in the hands of steves dobber



Bloody charming that is. What did I ever do to you?!



Don't forget your wrinkly cream!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> oh my god your worse than the mother in law still got a few year left in my dobber love night
> 
> ii will leave u in the hands of steves dobber




You're a bloody liar you are.....your green light's still on. Go to bed young man.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> You're a bloody liar you are.....your green light's still on. Go to bed young man.



lol my finger was about 2 inchs wawy from pressing the off button when my email alert came through bloody mind reader as well eh the mother in law was the same.
she always new i fancied the neighbour mrs more than her daughter  night and i am going now weres that off button .right got it night night all


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> lol my finger was about 2 inchs wawy from pressing the off button when my email alert came through bloody mind reader as well eh the mother in law was the same.
> she always new i fancied the neighbour mrs more than her daughter  night and i am going now weres that off button .right got it night night all


Shaun!


SHAUN!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just check he's gone. Party animal my @rse. Bloody lightweight!

Sweet dreams! 



Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I am out of here - got to be up by 10 

CU all


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Just check he's gone. Party animal my @rse. Bloody lightweight!
> 
> Sweet dreams!
> 
> ...


ha got you !
rule 1 never trust a man
rule 2 never trust a green light
and who,s a bloody light weight night and i do have to go now


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Well I am out of here - got to be up by 10
> 
> CU all


extra 5 hrs kip eh lightweight night


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Just check he's gone. Party animal my @rse. Bloody lightweight!
> 
> Sweet dreams!
> 
> ...


your just trying to get to 200 tonight for the old 5 stars beat you to it today first one to 500 now see ya


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> your just trying to get to 200 tonight for the old 5 stars beat you to it today first one to 500 now see ya



I'm shocked. Do you really....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I'm shocked. Do you really....


think that .....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> think that .....


I could ....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I could ....


be so ....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> be so ....


utterly and ....


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> be so ....


4 to go love


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> utterly and ....


unashamedly ....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> unashamedly ....



and so very obviously....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> and so very obviously....


transparent?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

my_name_is_tallulah said:


> transparent?


now gimme my stars!!!!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> transparent?


way to go u made it congrats cani go to bed now


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> now gimme my stars!!!!!


ps Shaun - if you can't sleep - Steve's singing on the other thread!!

Night!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> now gimme my stars!!!!!


THERE ALL YOURS NIGHT NIGHT


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> THERE ALL YOURS NIGHT NIGHT



Night night. Don't let the bed bugs bite.

My little lights going to go out now..... watch!


Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Night night. Don't let the bed bugs bite.
> 
> My little lights going to go out now..... watch!
> 
> ...


You first!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> You first!


ONLY IF U TAKE YOUR TEETH OUT FIRST NIGHT !


----------

